# Any company recommendations for hem labels?



## dtacht (Dec 6, 2013)

Looking to get some 1 color hem labels made. Most likely <100, depending on pricing. Any recommendations for a affordable/quality company would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

that's a pretty low minimum. Try ebay.


----------



## ChasinTail (Oct 29, 2013)

I've tried a few companies and the best one I've dealt with (and the cheapest) is customlabels4u.com


----------



## bisondisc (Mar 18, 2014)

I would recommend qualitywovenlabels.com


----------



## ChasinTail (Oct 29, 2013)

I've tried qualitywovenlabels.com also, but customlabels4u.com was better in service, quality, turn around, and price.. at least for the items I needed. (1500 center folded 2 color woven labels)


----------

